# Agriculture pricing



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

A report this morning, on the radio, stated that, on average, for every dollar the consumer spends on food the producer only gets 19. Of course being an average, some commodities do better than that and some worse.

The Wisconsin Farm Bureau bought 132 boxes of corn flakes. The number of boxes is one for each of our states represenatives in our state goverment. The 132 boxes cost about $450 and represents $5 worth of corn. They donated the boxes to food pantries. They were trying to make a point on how little of the final cost the farmer gets.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

im surprised they say we get .19 out of every $1.when we should get .30 to .40 of a $1.but then every1 will whine farmers are getting rich.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

I picked up taxes yesterday morning and it's like the tax guy said. People don't realize what the farmers are getting. They see the price in the store and automatically think it's because the farmer it getting so much. 

I'd like to know why when our prices go up, they go up in the stores blaming us but, when our prices go down they don't come down much if at all.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

you know why they blame us farmers.because the processers an middle men get  the biggest cut.but they dont want the consumers to know that.so they make them think the farmers is getting rich.then they see us in $50,000 trucks an $200,000 tractors an combines.as well as the big fancy houses we build.but the truth is the farmer an cattlemen are deep in debt most times.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> then they see us in $50,000 trucks an $200,000 tractors an combines.as well as the big fancy houses we build.but the truth is the farmer an cattlemen are deep in debt most times.


Speak for yourself!  Our pickup is a 98 and the most we have paid for a tractor is $9,100. The house is 80+ years old.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

i know what you mean there.the only new tractor we bought was in 78.an the last new truck we bought was in 89.bought new baling equipment in 91.new cutter in 98.quit baling hay in 2001.built new house an dairy in 72.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm not a farmer, but i always belive if it was't for you guys we would be starving. if i had to live off my land right now, i would be in trouble. and for the fancy houses thing you get what you put into it. just because your house looks nice doesnt mean you have alot of money. you just know how to spent, and built it right. the kitchen my hubby is doing for me looks like alot, but we used the cheapest wood and some old he just replain it and it looks new now and that was free from my uncle house, that he picked up from a yard sale. i belive farmers built this world for what it is now. i don't see  alot people helping you !


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you for realizing what it takes to produce the food you eat.but you see most people think they can go to the store an get their food.an they think the store never runs out.an most of them disslike the farmer an cattlemen.because they think we are mean crual an heartless to our livestock.an thats not true.we take care of our stock.most times the cows eat better than i do.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thank you for realizing what it takes to produce the food you eat.but you see most people think they can go to the store an get their food.an they think the store never runs out.an most of them disslike the farmer an cattlemen.because they think we are mean crual an heartless to our livestock.an thats not true.we take care of our stock.most times the cows eat better than i do.


Very true!

Thank you Mare for realizing where your food comes from and the work involved.

They say we have to produce as much food in the next 35 years as we have in all of history just to meet the demand.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 12, 2009)

meet their demands, that will never happen, alot of people out there are so greed that they forget, where things come from. i see that in my grand kids and my freinds kids. all they see is a box that has stuff in. not how it was made, grown, or who and what the person did to get it to them. it magically appeared on the store shelf!!!!!!!ok i better get off this topic.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Unfortunately to many people are removed from their agriculture roots. At one time just about everyone was either a farmer or connected to the farmer somehow (blacksmiths, horse shoer, etc.). Now they don't even realize that the food on those shelves has to come from somewhere.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

your right about that.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 12, 2009)

well the way i see it and again my 2 cents only. alot of people are going to get hurt before they realize that if they just stop and smell the dirt instead of the rock. dirt has more to offer then the concrete rock that this world has to come too!!Inverness use to be a small towm with 2 roads one to come in and one out. well we are up to 4 or 3 going in and out. all the nice trees and small shop are gone, and all the new concrete ones are closing down making this place look like a ghost town.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

thats most of the problem.the city people are wanting out of the city.so the developers buy land in the country as fast as they can to build new subs on.those doing away with pasture an farmland.an 1 day people will starve because of what has been done.


----------



## Thewife (Feb 13, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thats most of the problem.the city people are wanting out of the city.so the developers buy land in the country as fast as they can to build new subs on.those doing away with pasture an farmland.an 1 day people will starve because of what has been done.


Yesterday was a perfect example of how much this area has grown up. I called the closest dairy looking for colostrum, he didn't have any, and could only come up with one other dairy in the area to check!


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 13, 2009)

2 cents here, well if they want out of the city, then they should leave country alone. you can't have both. what are they going to do build a cow now. i've been home for 2 weeks now. it so slow at the shop that i have nothing to do there. so i'm at home doing what i can. the grass is dead so i feed the cows hay 3 times a day. and if it wasn't for the farmer who grew that and cut it , the cows would have to eat more grains, and then again it the farmers the grow that too.and harvest that. the only thing i haverst was the oranges off our tree that we plant and grew so  they get oranges for a filler. and what the winter killed in the gardern. the other i put up in freezer and 2 batches of orange jam from that tree too. so they better stop and smell that dirt. it might start to taste better then the skyraise that they think should be built in the middle of that pasture!!!!!


----------



## kstaven (Feb 13, 2009)

It's going to take thousands of desperate hungry people before they even think about where food comes from and that local farms are what is needed to feed the nation.

With many countries cutting export food back to take care of their own that day may not be that far off.

Hope you all have lots of ammunition packed away.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 14, 2009)

as long as theres cows in the pasture.ill have meat in my belly.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 14, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> as long as theres cows in the pasture.ill have meat in my belly.


The farmers always fair better in a depression because they have a supply of food but, what happens when the masses are hungry? They will come looking and that is, I believe, what kstaven is referring to.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 14, 2009)

yes you will have people field dressing cattle to get meat to eat.an it could get alot of people shot in the future.but who really knows what will happen.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 15, 2009)

i quess we all have to sit tight and hope it won't come to that. i think if they would just bring back the basic to the teaching in life we would all just might make it. that is such a lost subect. i see my grandkids roll thier eyes when i talk about you should do this and you will be just fine. electronics has taken over their mind. and that good to a point. i'm glad we learn with those electronics how to save people life when it comes to sugrey and new meds to fight off disease that we didn't know about. but they have started to play god with evereything. from trying to make fake body parts, i mean as inside parts.coloning animals, something is going to back fire on that somewhere down the line. i belive you farmers are doing just fine in make more cows the normal why, with breeding, they should give you guys the money or more land to raise them and help feed us. and we would be eating the real stuff instead of fake stuff, and maybe we wouldn't be have so much troulbe with new deases, that keep coming up. that where i mean the back firing is coming around.


----------



## kstaven (Feb 16, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes you will have people field dressing cattle to get meat to eat.an it could get alot of people shot in the future.but who really knows what will happen.


It isn't all just in the future. Animal thefts from farms are way up in Canada and the U.S. over the past year. Especially for those who farm close to a major center. With the economy floundering it isn't going to decrease at all.

Our population is increasing at an alarming rate while agriculture land is decreasing due to urban sprawl.

Then if you consider the projected 10 - 12% unemployment levels nationally this year. 

m.holloway  I tend to agree that the very nature of our society, its practices, and stupid use of science is facilitating the mutation and resistance of viruses and creating many new health threats. A very wise scientist once said "Just because we can doesn't mean we should" Society as a whole seems to have lost sight of simple common sense sayings like that. Short term quick fixes rule while ignoring the long term ramifications in many areas these days.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

With the higher cattle prices and poorer economy we had last year those cattle were stolen mostly to run through the market. It's a sad state of affairs when animals are no longer safe in their own homes.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Feb 16, 2009)

People are stealing cows???

*sits on front porch with a long-range rifle*


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 16, 2009)

GrassFarmerGalloway said:
			
		

> People are stealing cows???
> 
> *sits on front porch with a long-range rifle*


Yes. It's nothing new. Cattle wrestling has always been a problem but, it's getting worse. When cattle prices go up the theft problem goes up. Right now the prices are not as good as they were this last summer so it's normally not as big of a problem. With the economics the way they are though I wouldn't be surprised if the numbers are still high.


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 16, 2009)

belive it!!! even at the fair, well not the fair at the school where they are raising the animals are being stolen, someone already said that one of the hogs that was being grown for the fair was stolen here!!!!And that is in a school!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 16, 2009)

the bad thing is there will always be cattle theives.


----------

